# Anyone ever compete blindfolded, or plan to?



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

If so, what was your time? If you plan to, what is your goal? 
Pat


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 21, 2006)

Never competed, am hoping to soon  Hoping if I go for it sub-3, otherwise I'll guarantee sub-4...


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have competed numerous times since Horace Mann competition where I firt heard about it. I believe my official best is 7:26, which isn't bad for me. I'm still very excited when I take off the blindfold to find a solved cube.


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 22, 2006)

I competed in January at the Exploratorium.. 2/3 success rate. best time was 4:12.xx, but they rounded it to 4:13 for some reason.. Weird. I will improve this time next month.


----------



## Joël (Mar 22, 2006)

I competed in the Dutch Championship and in the Worlds in BLD events... At the Dutch Champs, I had a 5:5x I think... It's the Dutch record.. I hope to break that at the GCD. I think I could do sub-4 easily, if I just practice enough..

- Jo?l.


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 23, 2006)

I haven't done any official solve yet, but I'll compete at the GCD.

For the first solve, I'll make sure I can solve it and take as much time as needed.
Just so that I have an official time to beat for the next tries. 

Howerver, sub10 is very reasonnable.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

Ah, I'm gonna do it whenever I can get to a comp, as I should be able to smash teh UK record, it's 6:11 now and I'm about twice as fast as that.

Thanks, 

~Thom


----------



## burntbizzkit (Mar 27, 2006)

At the World Championship 2005 I got a 5:40.36. This time is pretty typical. I hope that I start practicing because that's pretty bad.<_<


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 28, 2006)

I made my first official bld attempt at the Georgia Tournament March 11th. DNF, off by 3 turns. This was before I had gotten a 1st successful blindfold solve at all so I was pleased. I should have remembered my E perm rotated my cube! lol. 

Busy preparing for my next chance though.

-Richard


----------

